
My dad’s iPhone ‘smoked’ Windows Phone, denied prize - rkudeshi
http://raviudeshi.com/2012/03/windows-phone-challenge
======
nextparadigms
Sue them. It's basically a scam what they're doing.

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57405914-71/windows-
phone-...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57405914-71/windows-phone-
challenge-attracts-a-bad-element-lawyers/)

~~~
cooldeal
How is it a scam? You don't pay anything(except your time) to get into the
contest and you can swap any old smartphone with a brand new phone even if you
lose. Also, there have been lots of instances where they have lost.

~~~
furyofantares
> (except your time)

Which is the most valuable thing I have. If someone intentionally tricks me
into using my time to their benefit and my detriment, I would call that a
scam.

That said, this doesn't sound like a scam to me.

------
r00fus
What's the point of this contest?

Is it to draw people into the store so their phone can be "smoked" and feel
embarassed?

Even if the store wins, they lose longer-term by their customers losing face.
Some may take it with a smile and be jovial about it but a few weeks later may
resent the idea of some store employee getting the better of them.

After having listened to many "win friends and customers" kind of books, this
contest seems to go against all those ideals. Is the cost worth it?

